# De-winterization



## TB9999 (Nov 3, 2006)

OK - I have to admit that I have waited till the last minute to get ready for our little 5 day maiden trip to Orlando starting in the am







Well I got the never-been-used tt from storage and got the manual out to de-winterize (was done by Lakeshore RV). So I crawled under the carriage to pull the plug. I could only see one valve and turned it - nothing happened. So what's the deal? Does someone have a thread on de-winterization? Help!
Terry B


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

-->QUOTE(Terry B @ Mar 16 2007, 10:41 PM) [snapback]198395[/snapback]
OK - I have to admit that I have waited till the last minute to get ready for our little 5 day maiden trip to Orlando starting in the am







Well I got the never-been-used tt from storage and got the manual out to de-winterize (was done by Lakeshore RV). So I crawled under the carriage to pull the plug. I could only see one valve and turned it - nothing happened. So what's the deal? Does someone have a thread on de-winterization? Help!
Terry B
[/quote]

Probably the valve you found was the drain for the fresh water tank, you won't be able to drain the anti-freeze out that way. Basically what you'll need to do is flush the anti-freeze out of the water lines. Here's a link to a thread on the subject, and another thread here. Hope that helps.









By the way, the weather in Central Florida is great right now! I'm here now on my first outing for the year (had to check up on the snow-birding parents you see







) and have been enjoying temps in the 70s and mostly sunny skies. Had some rain last night and this morning, but things cleared up by early afternoon and turned into a beautiful day.


----------



## TB9999 (Nov 3, 2006)

Thanks for the threads. Should be great down there! Its been pretty nice up this way in Alabama.
Terry B


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Antifreeze is put into the lines directly from the water pump. There is a bypass switch that allows you to place a hose into a gallon of antifreeze fluid and simply use a small amount to fill the lines. You don't want to pour it into your water tank...would take way to much.

If you need more help on this, I'd be glad to send you more details.


----------



## STBNCBN (Feb 7, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Antifreeze is put into the lines directly from the water pump. There is a bypass switch that allows you to place a hose into a gallon of antifreeze fluid and simply use a small amount to fill the lines. You don't want to pour it into your water tank...would take way to much.
> 
> If you need more help on this, I'd be glad to send you more details.


O_C, can you send me more info on this?


----------



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

Not to steal this thread but I was just wondering if this bypass hose is installed from the factory or something you put on?  I just poured a gallon of antifreeze in the fresh water tank and pumped it through the system?

Additionally there is a bypass for the heater that would need to be switched in order to use after you gett he anti freeze out. Mine in located under the bunk bed on the 28rsds.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

NAturedog2 said:


> Not to steal this thread but I was just wondering if this bypass hose is installed from the factory or something you put on? I just poured a gallon of antifreeze in the fresh water tank and pumped it through the system?
> 
> Additionally there is a bypass for the heater that would need to be switched in order to use after you gett he anti freeze out. Mine in located under the bunk bed on the 28rsds.


My OB did not come with an antifreeze pickup kit, but I purchased one at Camping World. Very easy to install on the input side of the water pump.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

It is not the best plan to dump the anti-freeze directly into the tank. Get a pump bypass kit to allow direct draw from the bottle into the system. A word of warning the arrow on the pump bypass valve is confusing and if installed based on the arrow the pump will not work to suck the anti-freeze out of the bottle.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

STBNCBN said:


> Antifreeze is put into the lines directly from the water pump. There is a bypass switch that allows you to place a hose into a gallon of antifreeze fluid and simply use a small amount to fill the lines. You don't want to pour it into your water tank...would take way to much.
> 
> If you need more help on this, I'd be glad to send you more details.


O_C, can you send me more info on this?
[/quote]

what part do you need help with?

I bought mine at a local RV store and it was a 15min job to install...maybe less.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

NAturedog2 said:


> Not to steal this thread but I was just wondering if this bypass hose is installed from the factory or something you put on? I just poured a gallon of antifreeze in the fresh water tank and pumped it through the system?
> 
> Additionally there is a bypass for the heater that would need to be switched in order to use after you gett he anti freeze out. Mine in located under the bunk bed on the 28rsds.


Hmm... Anti-freeze in the fresh water tank is not great. At least you put in non-toxic RV antifreeze, right?

RIGHT!!!???

Good!
The trick now will be getting it all out. You will probably need to fill and drain the tank several times to really flush it well.

Happy Trails,
Doug

_Oh, a posting we will go,
A posting we will go.
High ho, the merry-oh,
A posting we will go!_


----------

